# How long to panacur rabbit with suspected ec



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone I have a rabbit diagnosed with ec on the 2nd of october this year and was told by vet number one 2 days baytril & 9 days panacur wasnt confident this was enough so went to vet number 2 who gave another 12 days baytril to total 14 and 28 days panacur.I am now worried as I have read should be double dosing panacur as it doesnt stay in rabbits system very long.Rabbit is still rolling and hates light!Any help would be great


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Have a read of the instructions in the panacur box? From memory its 1 graduation for a 2.5kg rabbit for 28 days disinfecting everything with bleach on days 21 and 28. If you rabbit is heavier than 2.5kg then you add another graduation per 2.5kg of rabbit. For a small rabbit you will need 2 syringes as there are only 18 graduations to a syringe. 

You need to do all your rabbits that live together not just the ill one as it is spread in urine.

Hope she gets better soon. Its worth having syringes and recovery food in just incase bunny goes off its food.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Talk to B3rnie if you can.

Bun - and any other buns you have - needs a long course of Panacur - a month I believe. Folllow instructions according to weight.

Does bun have head tilt? That may or may not be caused by head tilt. It could be an inner ear infection affecting balance - we had one like that. She needed a long course of antibiotics before she improved. Baytril is a starter med but may not be enough.

Even so, don't stop the Panacur. You need to cover all bases. 

You may need to go back to vet 2 or look for a rabbit savvy vet 3 if you are not happy with the treatment.


----------



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thankyou I have treated for six weeks now and the last week have given double dose after been advised it doesnt stay in system long and have been cleaning first with vanodine and have now swapped to 10% bleach.He is still rolling and doesn't like the light but has a hearty appetite and knows whats going on he has a medium head tilt to the left but can straighten it but he's a bit wobbly on doing so.Has anyone treated for longer than six weeks with panacur?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you need to treat for 28 days thoroughly bleaching everything bun has been in contact with on days 21 and 28

what other medication is bun on?
ec treatment should also be backed up with baytril, metacam and steroids aswell as the panacur


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Has his head tilt improved at all on Panacur?

I am thinking he needs a long course of antibiotics too - in case it is an ear infection causing loss of balance. A head tilt bunny can improve enough to stop rolling and allow the bun to elad a normal life, although the head may never come completely back to normal. Physio can help once balance improves.

I think you need to go back to the vet again to discuss treatment.


----------



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have treated for six weeks now with panacur he had a 14 day course of baytril at the beggining and a steroid injection,I asked about anti inflammatories and anti vertigo but vet didn't prescribe themI have ordered some dramamine from america as the only thing I have seen is on american sites what you can get hold of without going via a vet,this has not yet arrived unfortunatley so not yet tried it.x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You also need to be careful of the "downward" eye - it is vulnerable to damage and may need eye drops to protect - also, can bun blink with that eye?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

did you bleach on days 21 and 28? unless you bleach on those days your panacuring is rendered pointless due to the life cycle of the parasite


----------



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Summersky said:


> You also need to be careful of the "downward" eye - it is vulnerable to damage and may need eye drops to protect - also, can bun blink with that eye?


He is mainly upright now apart from the rolling but he gets back up after rolling so is no longer laying on the eye,I kept a good look out on that it appeared sore once so used fucithalmic in it and that cleared it,he can blink with it as he blinked the drops on although he was slower at blinking if that makes sense?x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lil Miss - is it then OK to continue treating with Panacur for another week or so, then bleaching on one day - say tomorrow - and then bleaching 7 days later? 

so many rabbit owners are at the mercy of the advice they get from vets that just don't know enough about rabbits.


----------



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Also I had been using vanodine to clean hutch with as I read this was recommended at first and then swapped to bleach around the month mark I have now transferred him into a new home which is a pop up rabbit tent so he doesn't hit himself on the wood when he rolls,do you think I would need to retreat?x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Also, would you try Zithromax, instead of Baytril?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

after 6 weeks I think it'd be best to find a specialist rabbit vet


----------



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes i think that is the best option thanks everyonex


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

It also depends on how much damage the parasite has done prior to treatment as to the degree of recovery. Hope your bun continues to improve.


----------



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thankyou he is fine other than the rolling and slight head tilt,I would have thought the rolling would have stopped by now,it seems to only happen if he gets stressed like when im cleaning him out,other than that hind quarters fine ,no incontinence still going in a corner and everything else seems fine x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

If he has an inner ear infection this could affect his balance and make him roll. This is treatable with the right antibiotics.


----------



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well today he has found his feetapart from he is trying to run before he can walk,he is hopping round and round in a big circle whilst leaning against the side of his pop up tent,so much improvement than before x


----------

